
Police union slashes number of ‘get out of jail free’ cards issued - AndrewDucker
https://nypost.com/2018/01/21/police-union-slashes-number-of-get-out-of-jail-free-cards-issued/
======
wbraun
Is this article satire? How is blatant corruption like this a thing?

